# SC carry law...



## davel (Mar 14, 2009)

Anybody know if I can carry in SC with my GA carry permit?
Thanks.


----------



## kevozz (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't think you can in SC.  I'm trying to find info now.


----------



## kevozz (Mar 14, 2009)

http://www.georgiapacking.org/gflr.php

This gives the list of states with reciprocity agreements.


----------



## davel (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## delta708 (Mar 15, 2009)

NO. SC doesn't recognize GA. CWP's nor does GA recognize SC's. For SC residents to carry in GA they have to get a NH license. I am not sure if that works the opposite for GA.


----------



## heavymetalhunter (Mar 15, 2009)

delta708 said:


> NO. SC doesn't recognize GA. CWP's nor does GA recognize SC's. For SC residents to carry in GA they have to get a NH license. I am not sure if that works the opposite for GA.


just  a note - the reason sc wont honor "ga cwp's" as you put it is because we dont have "cwp" here in georgia. we have "georgia firearms license", or "gfl".

for some reason, im wanting to think that the reason sc wont honor georgia license is because we dont have mandatory training to recieve license.


----------



## davel (Mar 15, 2009)

Can I have a handgun in my vehicle in SC?  I'm going to a friends wedding next month and wondered if I could take my gun...not for the wedding, just for protection there and back.


----------



## heavymetalhunter (Mar 15, 2009)

davel said:


> Can I have a handgun in my vehicle in SC?  I'm going to a friends wedding next month and wondered if I could take my gun...not for the wedding, just for protection there and back.



sc does not reconize georgia firearms licenses at all.


----------



## ThaDuck (Mar 15, 2009)

I’ve asked this same question and it appears no one really knows.  I got the same vague answers. It’s clear SC does not honor Ga’s firearm license and vice versa.  So does that mean you cannot carry your pistol at all? Maybe unloaded?  In the glove box? In view?


----------



## ThaDuck (Mar 15, 2009)

Heres the link:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=291217&highlight=


----------



## Luke0927 (Mar 15, 2009)

We can't carry in SC they don't like it that we don't require training to get a GFL....bunch of losers over in SC they should be banned from the South


----------



## ThaDuck (Mar 15, 2009)

**k9** said:


> No, not as I read the law. SC and GA do not have the res. agreement. You can get a State of New Hampshire NON RESIDENT License and then carry concealed in SC.
> 
> I have both SC and New Hampshire CWPs.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the Info K9, I will have to look into the New Hampshire NON RESIDENT License.  I suppose training is required to get one?


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Mar 15, 2009)

wait time for the NH license is 7-8 weeks currently.


----------



## gahunter70 (Mar 15, 2009)

davel said:


> Can I have a handgun in my vehicle in SC?  I'm going to a friends wedding next month and wondered if I could take my gun...not for the wedding, just for protection there and back.


Yes you can have a gun in your vehicle it must be in the glove box or in the back seat in a container with attached latches or in your trunk. This applies to anyone that does not have a cwp if you have a cwp the same rules apply except you can also carry on your person but remember that in SC it is concealed carry and that means concealed.


----------



## gahunter70 (Mar 15, 2009)

> Thanks for the Info K9, I will have to look into the New Hampshire NON RESIDENT License. I suppose training is required to get one?


no training for the NH permit just fill out the app send in with $20 and wait.


----------



## davel (Mar 15, 2009)

carolinaguy said:


> Yes you can have a gun in your vehicle it must be in the glove box or in the back seat in a container with attached latches or in your trunk. This applies to anyone that does not have a cwp if you have a cwp the same rules apply except you can also carry on your person but remember that in SC it is concealed carry and that means concealed.



Can it be loaded?
Thanks for the response!
Dave


----------



## ThaDuck (Mar 15, 2009)

carolinaguy said:


> no training for the NH permit just fill out the app send in with $20 and wait.



So why do they not honor Ga's again??  Lack of "training", right?


----------



## gahunter70 (Mar 16, 2009)

davel said:


> Can it be loaded?
> Thanks for the response!
> Dave


Yes it can be loaded,  I may have not been clear enough when I stated that with a cwp you can carry on your person. It's actually on or about your person meaning for a female or metro sexual it can be in you purse and also this cwp has to be one that SC does honor. As for GA I'm not sure how to carry in SC and I was told the same thing in my class that they did not honor GA because of no training. Maybe it is that NH has a training for residents and will only allow non residents to get a permit from a state that also requires training I'll have to check on that.


----------



## gahunter70 (Mar 16, 2009)

ThaDuck said:


> So why do they not honor Ga's again??  Lack of "training", right?


Yes it is true they only recognize states which have training involved  with the permit(which I think is a great idea). I just checked and they do not have a reciprocity with New Hampshire so it is up to NH to issue the permit. After going through the class I can say I am glad SC requires this, because there were some in my class that got gun safety training that clearly did not know anything about handguns had they lived in a state that does not do this they could have just gone out and got a permit then carried a gun and from what I saw would not have been safe about it. The class also goes into detail about the laws and gives info on how important it is to find out the laws of other states. I have owned and been around guns since I was 10 and I can say I benefited from the class.
 I hope Ga residents can find some way to carry in SC as I believe the more we have the better.Oh I forgot to mention NH does not require a class but as mentioned already SC does not have a reciprocity with them.


----------



## Stan in SC (Mar 16, 2009)

In South Carolina you may carry a loaded or unloaded weapon in your vehicle if it is the glove compartment,console(if it has a closable lid) or in the trunk.It has to be "behind a door".
Perhaps the state of Georgia should institute some type of training before issuing a carry license so that South Carolina would honor their concealed carry license.


----------



## gahunter70 (Mar 16, 2009)

just to prevent confusion I copied this from SLED web site 
SECTION 16-23-20. Unlawful carrying of handgun; exceptions. 
(9) a person in a vehicle if the handgun is secured in a closed glove compartment, closed console, closed trunk, or in a closed container secured by an integral fastener and transported in the luggage compartment of the vehicle; however, this item is not violated if the glove compartment, console, or trunk is opened in the presence of a law enforcement officer for the sole purpose of retrieving a driver’s license, registration, or proof of insurance;


----------



## Luke0927 (Mar 16, 2009)

Getting trainig is a great idea and highly recommend when i get the time i want to go do some tactical classes...however the government should not force anyone to have to go to training to honor their 2nd amendment rights....How many GFL holders do you see shooting up the place and killing innocent bi standards?  I say most of the people who have a GFL have that because they are a responible person and have handled and know how to shoot a gun...and I bet a lot people who by a firearm for the first time and get their GFL go to a training class or at least to a range and get instruction on shooting


----------



## gahunter70 (Mar 16, 2009)

Luke0927 said:


> Getting trainig is a great idea and highly recommend when i get the time i want to go do some tactical classes...however the government should not force anyone to have to go to training to honor their 2nd amendment rights....How many GFL holders do you see shooting up the place and killing innocent bi standards?  I say most of the people who have a GFL have that because they are a responible person and have handled and know how to shoot a gun...and I bet a lot people who by a firearm for the first time and get their GFL go to a training class or at least to a range and get instruction on shooting


My concern is not the shooting up the place it is the mere handling of the firearms, you would be surprised(just ask an sccwp instructor) how many folks sign up for the program that don't know how to safely handle a gun. There were only 7 people at my course and you could see that just from the answers that were given to specific questions. Whether or not an individual passes or fails the exam does not infringe on the persons right to keep and bear arms in their home just concealed in public.
 If a person is to old to drive(in that their reflexes are to slow or they just can't see well even with glasses) or does not know how to drive should the law prevent them from driving if you say yes then how is this any different. I for one would not want them driving and would expect the law to protect me.
 I am totally against more gun laws but I do believe we need laws and I do not feel that me being required to have some training to make sure that I am safe in order to carry a handgun in to the public is an infringement on my rights.
 All that being said you have your opinion and I have mine and that is all it is. I will not say you are wrong only that you have a different opinion with valid points. But I will say I am glad folks have to pass a driving test and a cwp test(there is a 50 question quiz and range exam at the end of the class)


----------



## delta708 (Mar 16, 2009)

Losers in SC, at least they have some type of training, which isn't much, unlike GA. Don't be calling anyone losers. 
NH wait time is only seven day turn around. It has never taken me longer than seven days to receive my NH.
As a former Federal LE and fire arms instructor some need to educate themselves more before calling anyone losers. Sounds to me like someone is upset because their on state will not regulate any type of training.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Mar 16, 2009)

I was told that a convicted felon was allowed to have a shotgun to bird hunt in south carolina. I was also told that they do not do background checks in south carolina on people unless they are buying handguns. I was told anyone in the state of south carolina could own a shotgun or rifle for hunting purposes- convicted felon  or not!!! Anyone know a """ correct""" answer???


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Mar 16, 2009)

From: http://www.nh.gov/safety/divisions/nhsp/ssb/permitslicensing/faq.html#A4

How long does it take to process applications submitted to the Permits and Licensing Unit?
Applications are processed within 14 days of receipt. If the application is denied, the applicant will receive written notification of the reason for such denial. If you have not received a response after three weeks, please feel free to call us at (603) 271-3575.

However when you call the number the message says "due to the high volume of applications, processing time is 7 weeks.


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Mar 16, 2009)

robbie the deer hunter said:


> I was told that a convicted felon was allowed to have a shotgun to bird hunt in south carolina. I was also told that they do not do background checks in south carolina on people unless they are buying handguns. I was told anyone in the state of south carolina could own a shotgun or rifle for hunting purposes- convicted felon  or not!!! Anyone know a """ correct""" answer???



You can find your answers here:--->http://www.sled.sc.gov/SCStateGunLaws1.aspx?MenuID=CWP


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 16, 2009)

> I was told that a convicted felon was allowed to have a shotgun to bird hunt in south carolina. I was also told that they do not do background checks in south carolina on people unless they are buying handguns. I was told anyone in the state of south carolina could own a shotgun or rifle for hunting purposes- convicted felon or not!!!



Federal law prohibits a felon from possessing a firearm.  Federal law applies to all 50 states.  South Carolina disputed that last proposition 150 years ago, but the issue was rather conclusively resolved to the contrary.

Amazing what people "hear".


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Mar 16, 2009)

Yea i was hoping i wasnt hunting around a ton of thugs or worse drug users,


----------



## yellowhammer (Mar 16, 2009)

Used to be you couldn`t have a rifle in a boat in SC(in the 60s).That cut out frog shootin`.Don`t know about today`s regs.


----------



## Luke0927 (Mar 16, 2009)

delta708 said:


> Losers in SC, at least they have some type of training, which isn't much, unlike GA. Don't be calling anyone losers.
> NH wait time is only seven day turn around. It has never taken me longer than seven days to receive my NH.
> As a former Federal LE and fire arms instructor some need to educate themselves more before calling anyone losers. Sounds to me like someone is upset because their on state will not regulate any type of training.




It was a joke and no where did it say THE CITIZENS were losers....The citizens didn't write the bill but it is your legislation you could do something about it....but we have tried to have SC honor GA and they will not....and im for OC without a license and i can deal with getting a license if you want to carry concealed but I shouldn't be told i have to go to a class to get my license....Because what that will lead to is more control over who can get a license because they will control who can be a "certified" instructor, where you must go, and the amount of classes etc....

and for the DL point...driving is privilege, and owning/carrying a gun is right to self defense. apples to oranges.....


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Mar 16, 2009)

South carolina has great gun laws i think. I wish all states would follow them. Again its not the gun doing the killing its the person behind it.


----------



## Luke0927 (Mar 16, 2009)

robbie the deer hunter said:


> South carolina has great gun laws i think. I wish all states would follow them. Again its not the gun doing the killing its the person behind it.



They are better than most of ours since we still have the public gathering law...you can carry k-12, public buildings (not courthouse) sporting events, they still have some requirements for church carry (not sure what they all are)

so yeah i wish our laws were as good as theirs...but we are working on that but for them to not honor a GFL because of training is ridiculous especially when they are a border state of ours and im sure a lot of people in GA do a lot of traveling to SC and spend a decent amount of money in that state.


----------



## gahunter70 (Mar 16, 2009)

Luke0927 said:


> They are better than most of ours since we still have the public gathering law...you can carry k-12, public buildings (not courthouse) sporting events, they still have some requirements for church carry (not sure what they all are)
> 
> so yeah i wish our laws were as good as theirs...but we are working on that but for them to not honor a GFL because of training is ridiculous especially when they are a border state of ours and im sure a lot of people in GA do a lot of traveling to SC and spend a decent amount of money in that state.


we can't carry in schools or daycares but a church we can as long as you have permission from the pastor (my instructor recommended getting it in writing), last I checked GA could not carry in schools either. I don't see why SC could not offer to honor as long as a GA resident provided some sort of training, would not be that hard to set up they could just extend SC's material to GA instructors, now that I think about it an NRA instructor should meet that criteria. Try and contact what ever organization fights for these rights for ya'll over in GA ours is scfirearms.org and see what they can do.I think it would be great.


----------



## Luke0927 (Mar 16, 2009)

Im pretty sure you can carry in a k-12 school in SC.....

http://www.georgiacarry.org/cms/abo...ry.org/cms/map data/schools.xml&title=Schools

SC should at least do like utah and let us take the training from an instructor that is qualified by SC....thats why a lot of GFL holders get the Utah license lets us have a lot of other states we just have to do the class.


----------



## gahunter70 (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't see why SC couldn't do it if UTAH can must be something else political to it.
I got this off of the SLED web site.
SECTION 16-23-430. Carrying weapons on school property.

(1) It shall be unlawful for any person, except State, county or municipal law enforcement officers or personnel authorized by school officials, to carry on his person, while on any elementary or secondary school property, a knife, with a blade over two inches long, a blackjack, a metal pipe or pole, firearms or any other type of weapon, device or object which may be used to inflict bodily injury or death.
SECTION 16-23-420. Carrying or displaying firearms in public buildings or areas adjacent thereto.

(A) It is unlawful for a person to possess a firearm of any kind on any premises or property owned, operated, or controlled by a private or public school, college, university, technical college, other post secondary institution, or in any publicly-owned building, without the express permission of the authorities in charge of the premises or property.


----------



## Luke0927 (Mar 17, 2009)

carolinaguy said:


> I don't see why SC couldn't do it if UTAH can must be something else political to it.
> I got this off of the SLED web site.
> SECTION 16-23-430. Carrying weapons on school property.
> 
> ...



IANAL...but im guessing it has something to do with that statement in bold...but in reality are you going to get permission thats the big question.


----------



## gahunter70 (Mar 17, 2009)

Luke0927 said:


> IANAL...but im guessing it has something to do with that statement in bold...but in reality are you going to get permission thats the big question.



I did see that and my instructor said he had permission at his kids elem. school but he was also good friends with the principle and unless I have in writing I  just can't trust someones  word, put them in a jam and they could quickly forget they ever even talked to you.
 What about GA, my wife works in Augusta at a private school/church do you have to have permission or is it allowed? She is waiting on her permit to come back from SLED and the church is in a bad area so she would like to carry there if possible.


----------



## Luke0927 (Mar 17, 2009)

carolinaguy said:


> I did see that and my instructor said he had permission at his kids elem. school but he was also good friends with the principle and unless I have in writing I  just can't trust someones  word, put them in a jam and they could quickly forget they ever even talked to you.
> What about GA, my wife works in Augusta at a private school/church do you have to have permission or is it allowed? She is waiting on her permit to come back from SLED and the church is in a bad area so she would like to carry there if possible.



yes you would want in in writing...in GA you can get away with it being in your car while you are picking your kids up but carrying in school to say sign out your kid a big no no.

HB615 as written will fix GA horrible gun laws and make us one of the best pro gun states...basically no carry in federal places...and not courthouse/building that house a jail...also repels and clears up a lot of things.


----------



## Slingblade (Mar 17, 2009)

carolinaguy said:


> I did see that and my instructor said he had permission at his kids elem. school but he was also good friends with the principle and unless I have in writing I  just can't trust someones  word, put them in a jam and they could quickly forget they ever even talked to you.
> What about GA, my wife works in Augusta at a private school/church do you have to have permission or is it allowed? She is waiting on her permit to come back from SLED and the church is in a bad area so she would like to carry there if possible.




Can't carry there...falls under the public gathering catch-all; matter of fact she can't even have it in her vehicle at a church.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Mar 17, 2009)

carolinaguy said:


> What about GA, my wife works in Augusta at a private school/church do you have to have permission or is it allowed? She is waiting on her permit to come back from SLED and the church is in a bad area so she would like to carry there if possible.




She couldn't carry there regardless.  If her permit is a SC permit, GA does not honor it.

As for the NH license, as Mike pointed out, the NH licesence is for SC residents who want to carry in GA.  It won't work for GA residents carrying in SC.  To get a permit that SC will honor is going to require taking a class.  Also from the list that Mike posted, only Florida will issue permits to Non-Residents.

So, if you are a GA resident and want to carry in SC, you have to take the training that FL requires and get a FL permit.

If you are a SC resident and want to carry in GA, then the easiest method is to get a NH permit.


----------



## gahunter70 (Mar 17, 2009)

HandgunHTR said:


> She couldn't carry there regardless.  If her permit is a SC permit, GA does not honor it.
> 
> As for the NH license, as Mike pointed out, the NH licesence is for SC residents who want to carry in GA.  It won't work for GA residents carrying in SC.  To get a permit that SC will honor is going to require taking a class.  Also from the list that Mike posted, only Florida will issue permits to Non-Residents.
> 
> ...


very informative thanks, we have the NH app filled out just waiting on her SC permit to get back


----------



## davel (Mar 17, 2009)

I hope I've educated everyone by starting this post!


----------



## Luke0927 (Mar 17, 2009)

davel said:


> I hope I've educated everyone by starting this post!



Id say it got Hijacked big time!


----------



## davel (Mar 17, 2009)

No worries!!  I think it's funny


----------



## rmodel65 (Mar 22, 2009)

SC doesnt consider Black powder gun to to be guns under their license program, since they follow the federal definition of Gun iirc.

so you could technically carry BP revolver without a license, it would more than likely need to be carried open. so you might draw some attention, since OC or a pistol/revolver isnt legal there. BUT IANAL


----------



## tmoore912 (Apr 17, 2009)

HandgunHTR said:


> She couldn't carry there regardless.  If her permit is a SC permit, GA does not honor it.
> 
> As for the NH license, as Mike pointed out, the NH licesence is for SC residents who want to carry in GA.  It won't work for GA residents carrying in SC.  To get a permit that SC will honor is going to require taking a class.  Also from the list that Mike posted, only Florida will issue permits to Non-Residents.
> 
> ...



The info about Georgia resident being able to carry in SC with a FLa. Permit is not right, unless SC just changed their reciprocity laws.  A Ga. resident can not go get a non-resident license from Fla. or any state and legally carry in SC.

http://www.handgunlaw.us/states/southcarolina.pdf

South Carolina will only honor permits from residents of the states they honor. 

They will not honor a non resident permit from any state.


I wish it was that easy.


----------



## wildcatt (Apr 17, 2009)

*pistol permits*

you can only blame yourselves[not you personally but your ancesters.]the laws were placed to prevent blacks from carrying unfortunatly they also roped in every one,in the north it was to keep the political party in power.SC is not to bad but the concealed law means concealed and you could end in jail if someone claimed he was terrified because they saw a bulge.It is amazing that M Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- law is a permit to carry not a concealed carry.so printing does not matter.and VT has no laws.


----------



## wildcatt (Apr 17, 2009)

*remove profanity*

what profanity there was none and the whole post does not make sense now,moderator please correct the post.I do not use profanity.


----------



## delta708 (Apr 17, 2009)

In SC you can carry a cwp on school grounds in your vehicle or person as long as you don't get out of the vehicle and the school road or pick up area is attached to a main road. This per SLED.


----------

